# [Wet Thumb Forum]-a new 680 gallon tank



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

This week I set up a little tank for juvenile Malawi-Lake cichlids.....stiffness... 

Picture 1

Picture 2

More pictures and information you can find here:
The Malawi-Tank

The water is not really clear, after one day.

Grettings,
Oliver
Picture Gallery


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

wow thats really nice...you're doing some nice setups recently
















Peace
Budmaster


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I´m a fan of your work. ´

The color of the sand of this tanganika it´s very nice, I´m looking for a sand same this for my new criptocorine´s tank.

Gretting from Sapin








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I really like that tank. Wow 680 gallons huh? That is huge? I wish I had that same size tank.
Then my vals would have enough space as yours. 
And just so u know under your second picture it says 1th day.. I thought I had a lisp when I read it at first

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's really interesting Oliver, the columns give it a very different feel. I've never really liked slate for Africans, but you've pulled it off pretty well. That Anubias is going to be awesome in a year or two...


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

680G? According to your measurements, I get 610G. Either way, your aquascaping technique has makes it look short in length, but incredibly tall.







I am interested to see what it looks like with fish in it, and how the fish behave.

I looks like it is in a pet store, is it your store?


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks very much to all, for your comments.



> quote:
> 
> According to your measurements, I get 610G


The manufactor from the tank gives me the dates with the volume about 2600 Liter. But I think he have include the volume from the filter system under the tank, this is about 250-300 Liter (65-75 gallon).
One question 1 Liter is = 0.2642 gallon ? Is this right ?

I don't know the exact volume less the stones and the bottom. I only know that the total tank must be a weight over 3 German tons (or 3.3 U.S. tons).



> quote:
> 
> I looks like it is in a pet store, is it your store?


No it is not my pet-store, I only set up and take care different tanks in this and other pet stores. This is my proffesion.

Regards,
Oliver 
Picture Gallery -> updated 05.09.03


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes plantella, without looking up the exact number I believe your calculations are right. Close enough anyways. The reason I even did the calculations was I am responsable for a tank, that is 680G, but only 34" tall, signifigantly shorter then you tank there, but it is MUCH longer looking. It houses a pair of juvinile Black Tip Reef Sharks.

Considering his filter system it is well over 700G, but the display was the size I was considering.

None the less, I would love to see some pics once you get the fish in there. For fun, I should post some pics of the Mixed African Cichlid Tank at my store (Big Al's), it's around 1000G if my memory serves me correct. Not many small fish in there anymore though!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

Oliver,

Welcome to the dark and very addictive side of this hobby. I had the pleasure to work on my 75G tank and enjoy some Haplochromine, Mbuna and Aulonocara sp. 

Personally, I'm not a fan of slate (doesn't look natural) but you pulled it off with this unique design. Are you going to keep open valley or you going to place some type of background ?.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Jay,

I don't place some background because the tank is standing on margin of a gallery. So the people can see the back view of the tank from the first floor.

This is the back view, so tank is open at all sides. Normaly I don't like this tank, because is is difficult to set up the tank that they looks good to all views.

Front view at gallery (second floor):
Front View

Back view from the first floor:
Back View

Regards,
Oliver
Picture Gallery

[This message was edited by plantella on Thu September 11 2003 at 09:08 AM.]

[This message was edited by plantella on Thu September 11 2003 at 09:11 AM.]


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

It is also worth mentioning that cichlids from Lake Malawi or any african cichlids, care less about height of the tank. It is recommended to have around 48" in lenght to spread aggresiveness, provide enough room for for quick escapes and room for "natural" left-right swimming. I wonder how fish in your tank will feel about the setup and how safe they will fee ?.

Which african cichlids are you going to work with ?

Haplochromine, Mbuna or Aulonocara sp. ?


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Jay,

I am not responsible of the inhabitants, from the tanks I set up for my customers. But I can have an influence on it.

I talk with the stuff from the pet store that they better work only with juvenile Malawi-Lake cichlids. So the plants like Crinum have enough time to grow.

My last information is, that they want put in 3-5 different kinds of Mbuna chilids. The fish size would be about 5-6cm. And the whole number of the fishes about 150-200 pieces.

Picture with the fishes in it coming soon.

Grettings,
Oliver
Picture Gallery


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Isnt th etank 6 feet in length? So that would be plenty of "left to right" escape area anyway


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

The fishes move in the house









pic 1
pic 2 
pic 3
some more....

Please don`t ask me what different kinds of sorts...much traffic in it

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi Oliver,

You do amazing work. I was looking through your picture gallery and all of your tanks look great! Nice to see the unusual shapes of tanks you have available, too. We're pretty much limited to rectangular and bowfront; unless you go with acrylic.

I know you weren't asking, but if I could I'd like to offer some help on your otherwise perfect English.









first: 1st
second: 2nd
third: 3rd
fourth - twentieth: 4th - 20th
twenty-first: 21st
twenty-second: 22nd
twenty-third: 23rd 
twenty-fourth - thirtieth: 24th - 30th 
and so on...


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Oliver, that is just breathtaking!!! And I just love the way the fish are occupying all levels of the tank--it's obvious your slate towers must be a hit with them. Seeing them spread all through the tank that way makes it even more beautiful.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Ridley, for your private lessons on my English. I am very grateful for any correction.

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice Oliver!

I enjoy seeing the progress of all your aquascapes. I've been getting so many ideas from your work. Thank you!

Best,
Phil


----------



## Waynest (Feb 3, 2003)

Oliver

I imagine many of us are envious of your job, I know I am.

Could you tell us how you got into this line of work? Do you make a charge per hour for your services? If it's not too personal a question do you make a lot of money from designing & maintaining aquariums? 

Regards
Wayne


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy Wayne,


> quote:
> 
> Could you tell us how you got into this line of work?


I have made my vocational training (2,5 years) in a pet shop. After this I worked about 10 years in 2 different pet shops. The last 4 years as works manager in one of the biggest pet stores in Germany.Then I decide to make me self-employed. Now since 2,5 years. 
My good contacts and my experience in this line of buisness allowed me a good start.



> quote:
> 
> Do you make a charge per hour for your services?


Yes, I make a charge per hour for my service.



> quote:
> 
> If it's not too personal a question do you make a lot of money from designing & maintaining aquariums?


Make a lot of money....hmmm...it is not possible to be a millionaire with this job.
But I can't complain me about my situation:

Be one's own boss...for me the most important thing.









Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## PlantedArasstocracy (Oct 14, 2003)

the only thing i would like to see changed about that otherwise gorgeous tank, is for that woman in the grey to put on a mermaid outfit and go for a little dip...

"Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere." - MLK, Jr.


----------

